

Ubuntu's new Amazon integration displays NSFW results - typpo
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1054282

======
PommeDeTerre
Why do people even use Ubuntu these days? Unity was bad enough, but I can't
fathom why anybody capable of using Linux would stand for nonsense like this.
There are so many alternatives out there, too. Debian or Linux Mint are often
more than sufficient replacements, without the headaches.

~~~
randartie
I think it's because it's a popular 'entry-level' linux distro. Almost every
problem is well documented around the web with copy-paste solutions.

